

Futurist Mobile Interaction Design - siavosh
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/5/3/futurist-mobile-interaction-design.html

======
ckluis
Awesome. Content serving is what most apps are about. Microsoft's Metro design
philosophy is right on that topic.

